

Ask HN: Why does the UK not have a Simple.com alternative? - jbrooksuk

What is it with the UK and Europe that prevents companies from being able to have awesome banking alternatives such as Simple.com?<p>Why are all bank websites rubbish? They&#x27;re maintaining a high level of security but not paying attention to user interaction? Do they do it so that people are more likely to make mistakes and transfer money into wrong accounts, etc?
======
andyhart
What about thinkmoney.co.uk?

